# Husband and Son Fighting all the Time



## Luciddreamer

I am beginning to feel like I can't cope with my family situation -- my husband and my son (who is not my husband's biological son, btw) are always arguing and fighting. Not physical fights, but still all the arguing and taunting and whining is beginning to take its toll on me. I am now not even looking forward to going home after work... My son has high functioning autism, so there are behavioral issues. He does see a therapist and I have been going to some of his sessions to talk about family dynamics and how to work with his issues, but I can't get my husband to go with us. My husband doesn't think that he (my husband) is any part of the problem and of course, I know that the whole family has an affect on things but he refuses to admit that. 
Things used to be much better -- we married when my son was around 6 and never had so many problems until my son got older (teenage years -- he's around 15 now). I sometimes think that my husband is threatened somehow by my son now that my son is older in a way that he wasn't before. NOT physically threatened, but somehow there seems to be this rivally or competition between them that wasn't there before. Also, I feel that my husband is always pressuring me to side with him against our son, which I won't do -- depends on the situation. (If my son is in the wrong, I will admit it, but I won't side with my husband if I don't think it is something that is my son's fault). My husband does that "I guess I see who you love more," crap then -- which drives me crazy.
Truth is, I can't seem to catch a break, whatever I do. I always feel that I am walking a tightrope, and it is beginning to wear me down to nothingness. I am caught in the middle and whatever I try to do to improve things, discuss things, etc. never seems to work. I know that I can't change other people -- only myself -- and I am going to get some counseling for myself, but I still feel so helpless. The only way I survive is by going a bit "numb". 
Guess I just needed to vent about this. No one else to talk to right now, as I can't talk to my family about these things, and I don't like airing dirty laundry about the family to friends.


----------



## ButterflyKisses

Luciddreamer said:


> I can't get my husband to go with us. My husband doesn't think that he (my husband) is any part of the problem


I would absolutely tell him that if he continues to refuse to go to the therapy sessions, then you are leaving because you can't take the constant stress anymore. If he doesn't think that he is any part of the problem than he should have no problem with going if for no other reason than to prove it.


----------



## turnera

ButterflyKisses said:


> I would absolutely tell him that if he continues to refuse to go to the therapy sessions, then you are leaving because you can't take the constant stress anymore. If he doesn't think that he is any part of the problem than he should have no problem with going if for no other reason than to prove it.


 I agree. That's what I would do.


----------



## Icestorm

So what ever happened? I'm curious because I have been living the same thing for about 5 years now. Please share!


----------



## EleGirl

Icestorm said:


> So what ever happened? I'm curious because I have been living the same thing for about 5 years now. Please share!


The OP is not coming back. This is a 4 year old zombie thread.

If you want input in your situation, start your own thread.


----------

